# Go SMS Delivery Reports Notifications Don't Work



## dx136 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm on a Droid X with the latest nightly (8-25) of OMFGB and my delivery notifications on GO SMS Pro do not work. It used to work when I first came to OMFGB a few weeks ago, then I flashed a nightly and it didn't work anymore. I figured it was just because I didn't clear data bc i usually only clear cache and dalvik when applying nightlies. But today I wiped data,cache, dalvik cache, and the reports are still not there. There would usually be a small envelope with a green arrow or something of that nature to indicate that they received the SMS already. I checked delivery reports on GO SMS and stock messenger.

I would really like that back! Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 29, 2011)

Same issue I am having. I don't want to go back to the slowoowowowowowowwwwwww Handcent SMS. Anyone have ideas?


----------

